# delete



## lch28

delete


----------



## michelleclare

Hi hun,
I am soo sorry for your loss my thoughts and prayers are with you and family. :hugs:


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: My heart breaks for you. I lost my Ava at 20 weeks last March 3rd and it has taken me a year just to get through it and be able to get to some kind of normal. It is a hard road but I promise peace will come to you , it comes to all of us just at different times. I am so sorry and if you ever need to talk I am here... XOOXOXOXOXOO Andrea :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## vivi12

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lch28

thank you everyone , sorry for your losses


----------



## chrislo4

I'm so sorry for your loss x


----------



## SabrinaKat

I'm so sorry, honey -- 

please take care of yourself as best you can -- the ladies here are fantastic and will be here to help you in the days that follow...

best wishes


----------



## lch28

thank you . i think about it all day, always saying "today id be this many weeks pregnant." today would have been 30 weeks..


----------



## DueSeptember

*Sorry for your Loss  *


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

So sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## mischaa

I too lost my girl sarah in the exact same way I was 24+wks she died 30 mins after birth was the 17th feb 6yrs ago xxxxxx


----------



## Sapphire909

I'm so sorry for your loss. I do the same thing as you with counting the weeks... the whole thing is just so sad and hard to deal with. :hug: to you


----------



## dextersmum

lch28 said:


> thank you . i think about it all day, always saying "today id be this many weeks pregnant." today would have been 30 weeks..

I am so sorry for your loss and that you too have become an angels mummy. you will think about it regularly and still be counting down your pregnancy or stating that you have reached a milestone. As that was my experience to because it is hard to believe that you are not still pregnant and that the baby is not with you. I reached my due date last week and broke my heart because I realised that it was the end of that pregnancy and there were no more milestones for me to talk about Dexter's pregnancy. these are all the reminders we have to get through unfortunately and the pain does start to get easier to cope with.

I hope you find strength to get through this difficult time. Please keep venting on here because it does help :hugs:


----------



## lch28

thank you all. this website is really helpful to me, talking to people who have been through this horrible thing.


----------



## lch28

so sorry about your loss, reaching the due date must be so hard.


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

I'm so sorry for your loss hun :hugs:


----------



## TJMYANGEL

im so sorry for the loss of your little girl hun xxx


----------



## lch28

thank you , sorry for your loss. i was wondering what your first AF was like? Im trying to figure out if what I have now is a period or not.. On tuesday night i was spotting, it was hardly anything just some pink on the tp. yesterday, no blood. today, the same tiny amount of spotting.


----------



## pebbles1977

I am very sorry to hear about your loss. I lost my daughter Grace last year also 23 weeks into my pregnancy (she was stillborn and her death was caused by an undiagnosed blood clotting disorder). It has been very hard, but it does get a bit easier. we have now been given the all clear form the doctors and have been told we can start TTC when we are ready.


----------



## lch28

pebbles1977 said:


> I am very sorry to hear about your loss. I lost my daughter Grace last year also 23 weeks into my pregnancy (she was stillborn and her death was caused by an undiagnosed blood clotting disorder). It has been very hard, but it does get a bit easier. we have now been given the all clear form the doctors and have been told we can start TTC when we are ready.

thank you , i am sorry for your loss as well. it really is so heart breaking. my dr gave us the okay too, af just ended , on cd 8. lots of baby dust and good luck! hopefully we all get our sticky beans.


----------



## babygemz

Aww i am soo sorry for your loss. I can't understand as i have never been in that boat, but i can imagine the pain you are feeling right now. I lost a baby through an ectopic and found that hard enough, i really hope you find peace and your boyfriend, family and loved ones can help you through this traumatic time and hope the future does raise the sun for you. All my hugs and kissses Gem xx


----------



## Weeplin

Sorry for your loss hon :hugs:


----------



## flower01

RIP little one
im so so sorry sweetheart
xx


----------



## honey08

so awfully sorry for ur loss, R.I.P babygirl :cry:


----------



## lch28

thank you ladies, sorry to anyone who suffered a loss as well. i see a lot of women on here expecting, it gives me hope. each day that gets closer to my due date is so hard. Today i was sitting next to a women holding her baby girl, and i had to fight back tears. I just want my baby here with me


----------



## Dreambaby69

:hugs: sooooo sorry for ur loss


----------



## calm

I am sorry :(


----------



## Skye1

Heartbreaking :nope::nope: 

So sorry for you :cry::hugs:


----------



## lch28

thank you everyone. i am hoping i can get through this


----------



## Joanna82

Hello Ich28

First of all I am very sorry about your loss. It's very hard to go through this but after some time you will find a peace. I lost my boy in 25th week of pregnancy on 9th February this year, it's been three months now and this month I will find out what was the cause of his death, if they established it of course. I am really wondering what happened to my baby, it will be so comforting to know and if there will be no cause, at least me and my boyfriend will have some closure. 
I have to tell you that I feel much better now but I will never forget my son and when I think about him (every day) I smile more and more and telling him that in the near future he will have a brother and sister here on earth and I ask him to take care of them from heaven:) That gives me a boost and motivation for the future and I am so happy about it. 

I wish you feel better day by day and remember to be strong:)


----------



## vixxen

I'm so sorry :cry: :hugs:


----------



## keepholdingon

In one of my uber clear thinking moments, I wrote this for someone who had been deeply affected by a friend's death. I hope it helps you in your tough times.

"We all come from the earth and invariably end up there. Take time to notice nature and the little things. Stop to smell the flowers, feel the breeze and look at trees. Take solace in knowing that even though our loved ones have passed, they are ALWAYS here...we just have to keep looking." 

I am so sorry for your loss :hugs: As hard as it may be, remember that we are all made of stardust and that every time you look outside, you are seeing everyone and everything you love.


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

So sorry hun. Prayers are with you x


----------



## lch28

Thank you ladies. I am sad about Mothers Day tomorrow. Also marks the day I'd be 34 weeks. keepholdingon that is a beautiful quote, thank you. 

Hopeful 4 #1 thank you very much. i am so happy to here that you son is a happy 1 year old! he truly is a miracle . he must be a strong lil man


----------



## MiissDior

I am so very sorry for your loss :hugs:
Lots of love to your little angel xx​


----------



## lch28

Thank you


----------



## Zianna

:hug::hug:


----------



## effat

I got tears in my eyes .. I am so very sorry for your loss..


----------



## lch28

thank you honey


----------



## Mitra

that is so heartbreaking. I've been there too. it took months for me to feel a little better. but I am sure our time will come soon hun. 
lots of baby dust for you dear


----------

